# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Rusların Türk Katliamı

## atoybil

Rusların Türk Katliamı

Sovyetler'in kuruluşundan sonra, kitle halinde ilk olarak katliam ve sürgüne maruz kalanlar Karaçay Türkleri'dir. 

İki saat gibi kısa bir zaman içÃ*nde bütün Karaçay üzerk Bölgesi, NKVD askerleri tarafından tamamen boşaltıldı. Evini terk etmek istemeyenler derhal kurşuna dizildiler. İçeride kim olduğuna bakılmadan evler ateşe verildi. O kanlı günü yaşayan Sovyet subayı G.Burlutskiy şunları anlatmaktadir.
"Ben o zaman NKVD ordusunda astegmen idim.1943 yılının ekim ayında, Kuzey Kafkasya cephesinin arka cephesini korumakla görevli alayımıza, hükümetin sonderece önemli bir kararın ıuygulamak için Kubanğdan hareket emri verildi. 

Sovyet vatandaşı bir milleti topyekün yurdundan çıkarmak gibi şerefsız bir görevin ifasını memur edildiğimiz kimsenin aklına gelmemişti. Neler yapılmış olduğu ve nelerin yapılmasının gerektiği alay subaylarına "Karaçay Ozerk Bölgesi" arazisine girildikten sonra bildirildi: Bütün subay arkadaşlarım gÃ¬bi ben de Karaçay halkının zorla sürgünü hakkındaki emri yerine getirmeye giriştim. NKVD subayları yanlarında silahlı askerlerle evlere giriyorlar ve Sovyet hükümetinin sürgün emrini okuduktan sonra, halkı toplama merkezlerine gönderiyorlardı. Karaçaylılar burada adi yük vagonlarına dolduruluyordu..." 

2 Kasım 1943 günü 
sabaha karşı erken saatlerde başlayan toplama hareketi çok kısa bir zamanda tamamlanmış, 32.929'si çocuk olan 63.333 kişi hayvan vagonlarına doldurularak Kazakistan,Kırgızistan ve üzbekistan çöllerine sürgün edildiler.


http://www.geocities.com/haskaracay/genocide.html

----------


## atoybil

2 Kasım 1943 Karaçay Türklerinin Sürgün gününden bir kaç ay sonra Birkaç ay sonra da, 
8 Mart 1944ğde 
Malkar bölgesindeki insanlar aynı akıbete uğradı. Böylece Karaçay-Malkar Türkleri, Sovyetler'in bütünlüğüne katılmış oldular(!). 
L..Tolstoy'un "Elbruz civarında Karaçay adlı asil ve cesur bir Türk kabilesi yaşıyordu" dediği insanlar için Stalin "Karşı devrimci Karaçay hiçbir zaman benden yardım göremez" diyerek katliamı teşvik ediyordu...

http://www.geocities.com/haskaracay/genocide.html

----------

